# Trilogy RTA build



## KZOR (12/8/20)

Used a pair of blue White Collar Vape Co. aliens at 0.21ohms.
Perfect coils for this RTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS (12/8/20)

KZOR said:


> Used a pair of blue White Collar Vape Co. aliens at 0.21ohms.
> Perfect coils for this RTA.
> 
> View attachment 204059
> ...


Love these pics! Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/8/20)

Been trying to get my hands on those coils,pretty hard to find in stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (12/8/20)

And? Mr @KZOR what are ur thoughts??


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

Jengz said:


> And? Mr @KZOR what are ur thoughts??


In general or regarding a certain topic?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LeislB (12/8/20)

Christos said:


> In general or regarding a certain topic?


LOL, you've really been punting for tsek number 3. So funny

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (13/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Mr @KZOR what are ur thoughts??



*Machining* : great
*Building and wicking* : simplistic
*Functionality* : Overall very nice but replacing topcap requires some finesse.
*Cloud production* : Yea baby
*Leaking* : Dry as the Namib
*Aesthetics* : Nice clean look but because it is so large it looks abit awkward with a bubbleglass
*Airflow* : Labrador ears (smooth) and adjusts easy and adjustment does not affect coil area being hit
*Flavor (with current build)* : Very nice but not at the level of some smaller bottom airflow atomizers

Other concerns/thoughts :

810 driptip can be replaced but does not look or function as good so you stuck with the big one 
coil-leg posts on the builddeck are close to one another and restricts 6 and higher wrap coils from being used
need to do more builds to finalize flavor rating
the three juiceholes make bubble formation unlikely and it is hard to figure out speed of saturation
although saturation is still quick enough to prevent dry hits i would have preferred the cotton to be more saturated
*Is it something i would keep in my collection?* Most certainly

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/8/20)

AKS said:


> Been trying to get my hands on those coils,pretty hard to find in stock.


Vape Cartel has stock

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/blue-alien?_pos=2&_sid=c57f75e82&_ss=r


----------



## AKS (13/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Cartel has stock
> 
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/blue-alien?_pos=2&_sid=c57f75e82&_ss=r


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/8/20)

AKS said:


> Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JVR1987 (13/8/20)

Got mine today. Probably my favourite RTA at the moment. Really digging it on my Odin 200. Easy to build and flavor is spot on.


----------



## Jengz (13/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> Got mine today. Probably my favourite RTA at the moment. Really digging it on my Odin 200. Easy to build and flavor is spot on.





Ditto!


----------



## JVR1987 (13/8/20)

Exactly same setup. Also matte black. I just put the shorter bubble on as this bad boy is thirsty.


----------

